# SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded



## lvxinzhi (May 19, 2022)

os:freebsd 13.0
 kldstat | fgrep i915
 4    1 0xffffffff82a3c000   158430 i915kms.ko


GNOME does not display a login window, only the mouse

[    30.848] (EE) event5  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded.
See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.19.1/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details
[    30.848] (EE) event5  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded.
See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.19.1/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details
[    30.848] (EE) event5  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded.
See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.19.1/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details
[    30.849] (EE) event5  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded.


----------



## lvxinzhi (May 19, 2022)

Xorg.0 Log


----------



## lvxinzhi (May 19, 2022)




----------

